# Snow & scape subs in MI, OH, IN



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Our company has been asked to manage the landscape and snow removal needs for a mid-sized property owner here in the Detroit area. They have about 45 properties which we will be managing. The problem is, only 30 are in the geographic area that we are able to service. The properties we will be looking for help with are as follows:

Apartment complex in Charlotte, MI
Apartment complex in Okemos, MI
Mobile Home Park in Lowell, MI
Mobile Home Park in Munith, MI
Mobile Home Park in Jackson, MI
Apartment complex in Bay City, MI
2 Apartment complexes in Kalamazoo, MI
Shopping center in Chelsea, MI
Shopping center in Saginaw, MI
Shopping center in Cadillac, MI
Shopping center in Elkhart, IN
Shopping center in Chillicothe, OH

We will structure a win/win agreement with any qualified contractor able to assits on these properties.

If anyone reading this email is able to assist I'd be happy to hear from you, and for any assistance in forwarding this message.

Thanks to everyone. Goodbye Isabel.

Dave Klier
President
Professional Grounds Services LLC
Metro Detroit, MI
Phone 248-559-5452
Fax 248-559-1009

email [email protected]


----------

